# Steelix or Scizor?



## easpa (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm getting Soul Silver on the European release date (Friday) and I just wanted to know which Pokemon I should use on my team.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor is bad ass compared to Steelix.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2010)

They're both good.. that's really a hard choice.
Steelix would be easier to get since Onix is common in a lot of areas.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

I like scizor a lot...

But be careful of fire... 
(bug+steel)(fire attack) = 4 times damage


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I like scizor a lot...
> 
> But be careful of fire...
> (bug+steel)(fire attack) = 4 times damage


Oh yeah that's right.
and Steelix has an advantage over fire types since it can learn Aqua Tail if you tutor it.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor definitely.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor all the way. Then beef it up on EV training for Defense and Special Defense. Maybe a little on the Speed aspect too.


----------



## easpa (Mar 21, 2010)

If I choose Steelix, should I trade a Bellsprout for "Rocky" the Onix?


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 21, 2010)

Definitely Steelix.  Listen to Ciaran, a good fire pokemon could one-hit KO scizor easily.  Besides, Steelix is a tank.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Definitely Steelix.  Listen to Ciaran, a good fire pokemon could one-hit KO scizor easily.  Besides, Steelix is a tank.


Sure, it's been said it's a *censored.4.0* to train... but it'll be worth it no?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2010)

Steelix all the way. 

Scizor is the most overused thing of all time,


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  Steelix is totally worth it if you train it all the way.  I mean, just look at Jasmine's Steelix.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor new?


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Definitely Steelix.  Listen to Ciaran, a good fire pokemon could one-hit KO scizor easily.  Besides, Steelix is a tank.



I recommend Steelix, it can withstand anything that hits it.  Just make sure to evolve Onix into Steelix around Level 30 or so, so that way you can have a better attack stat.  Not to mention, Steelix is pretty unique and has a pretty good attack stat.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor is fugly.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took down Jasmine's Steelix with a water type. OHKO too.


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2010)

As much as I love Scizor, Go with Steelix.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor could one-hit a steelix though...


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Scizor could one-hit a steelix though...


Steelix could one-hit a Scizor


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if it knew a rock move... i.e. rock throw. 

Likewise, if Scizor knew a grass move... such as Razor Leaf, it would one-hit KO. It's a matter of opinion, really. And why not have both?


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Go with Scizor, it has more attack, and better speed. It doesn't have as good of defenses, but if you EV'd it in Defense and Special Defense, it'd be beastly.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jasmine's Steelix isn't as well leveled, and it probably isn't EV trained ;P .  Oh, and Steelix learns some powerful moves around it's higher levels (i.e. Stone Edge) .  I'm not saying Scizor is bad though, but each is different in their own way.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I one-hit KO'd it with Water Gun. 

And my Feraligatr, I believe is 100% vitamin free.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm just saying Jasmine's Steelix isn't as well trained as probably a Steelix someone would have normally. Bleh, they're both different but I prefer a defensive pokemon like Steelix.


----------



## easpa (Mar 21, 2010)

I've added a poll.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

YEAH! 3 SCIZOR 1 STEELIX!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.  Wow, that's such an obvious lie.  That isn't possible unless your Feraligator was 20+ levels higher than her Steelix AND got a Critical Hit at the same time.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

I even just asked my friend while talking about Pokemon, he says Steelix.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my Feraligatr has high Att. and Sp. Att and it was a critical hit.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2010)

Personally I love Scizor, makes an awesome fast striker especially with that uturn move. They have fire out?  Uturn em and get your water type or rock out


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Personally I love Scizor, makes an awesome fast striker especially with that uturn move. They have fire out?  Uturn em and get your water type or rock out


U-Turn is the best flight/bug move. And it's quite powerful, too!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Bug Buzz more, but U-Turn is better on some occasions.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bug Buzz is a RARE move. U-Turn is somewhat common.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate u-turn. When it's used against me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

That post was so bad, I'm speechless.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Don't dis the guy with more posts than you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because post count = knowledge.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Scizor Foo'


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And e-penis size


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2010)

You can beat the game quickly and get Jasmines Steelix, then use the get a Scizor. But I'd go with Steelix. It's cuter and better.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

Scizor is better at speed. If Scizor can attack quickly, he can dodge everything and tire out Steelix.

The only way that giant piece of Aluminum can win is if it has awesome prediction skills.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 23, 2010)

Steelix. One of the most beastly tanks ever.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> You can beat the game quickly and get Jasmines Steelix, then use the get a Scizor. But I'd go with Steelix. It's cuter and better.


I cannot see how Steelix is cuter and better, Since its stats dont quite match to that of a Scizors.


----------

